# hppdonline.com



## 34363 (Aug 26, 2010)

Anybody know what happened to the hppd forum?


----------



## razer777 (Jun 28, 2010)

no idea what the website is but just out of curiosity what's hppd?


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah I was wondering myself. I just signed up on there a couple weeks ago if that. And now its down like somebody didn't pay the bill or whatever. I didn't get to use it enough before it went down. I hope it comes back up

razer777 - Google tells ya right away... first hit is this http://en.wikipedia....eption_disorder

Basically HPPD is most commonly linked to and thought of by the layman as persistent vision problems caused by LSD (heavy hallucenogens). In the past I knew that LSD causes that and that people could get it later in life. Meaning you could get high when your 18 and then when your 30 out of nowhere it comes back.

A lot of us (and I believe you if i'm not mistaken) have some level of HPPD. HPPD is a quick and dirty way to talk about what we have even though TECHNICALLY the H stands for Hallucinogen so really its tied to drugs which is why the forum in question is highly loaded with drug / ex-drug users.	I'm on there though because they have a DP/DR section as there is overlap in both ways. Which i find quite interesting. Take LSD, Trip, Have HPPD and DP/DR. -or-	Get Fired from your job, Get Divorced, Have a Panic Attack, Get dP/DR, and HPPD



Visual Snow Simulator YAY!


----------



## Lucid206 (Nov 27, 2010)

Thhj


----------

